# 243 ammo?



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Just bought a savage 243 yesturday and was wondering what a good ammunition would be to use?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Barnes vor-tx in 85 gn. Its twice the cost of the cheap stuff but its worth it. I bought my boy a new 243 last week, he will practice with handloads and cheap stuff but sight in and be ready with the Barnes.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

I've loaded the 243 since the late 60's. My favorite bullets are Sierra's 100 grain Pro Hunter, and the 100 grain Nosler Partition.

If I had to use factory ammo for deer hunting I would select Remington's 100 grain Core-Lokt. The Core-Lock bullets have amased an impressive hunting record thru the years.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking for something that is going to group good and not be all over the place


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My girlfriend has shot a pile of deer with her 243 over the years.. She started with 100g partitions with great results on target as well as on game.. 

Two years ago for something different she tried the mentioned Barnes Tipped Triple Shock X Bullets loaded by Barnes and have been equally impressed with the results.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

[ 
If I had to use factory ammo for deer hunting I would select Remington's 100 grain Core-Lokt. The Core-Lock bullets have amased an impressive hunting record thru the years.[/QUOTE]

Over the years my immediate family has killed a pile of deer using .243 100 grain Remington Core Lokt ammo. If your rifle likes them they are good deer medicine.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

I shoot a Winchester mod 70 xtr feather weight, 243.
Been using federal premium 100 grain Nosler partition.
Only round the gun likes....that said very accurate and kills deer with no tracking skills required.
Worst manufactures round thru this is gun for accuracy is anything from Remington for some reason.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had good luck with the Winchester 100 gr psp's. They're cheap and get the job done.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> I've had good luck with the Winchester 100 gr psp's. They're cheap and get the job done.


Same here! I've used those and the Remington Core-Lokt PSP's but my old model 700 groups a little better with the Winchester's. 

You may want to pick up a box of each to see which it likes. 

PSP's are all you need for deer, been using them for well over 30 years with very good success!


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

mtwillard said:


> Just bought a savage 243 yesturday and was wondering what a good ammunition would be to use?


Whatcha hunting? Winchester supreme 55 gain ballistic tip are the best varmit round for my bar. Got couple buddies running 58 gain molys. I have zero experience with heavier rounds. 

Having fun testing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

Which model Savage did you end up with? What is the twist rate? I know that Savage offers several and know of someone that recently had trouble with heavier weight bullets in his .243 due to the rate of twist. After changing bullet weights the groups tightened right up.


----------



## MooseJohnson (Jan 11, 2010)

I've tried the 95 gr. Federal Premium NBT and also the 100 gr. Nosler Partitions. The ballistic tips came right apart in the rib cage and left a very sparse blood trail. All the deer where shot broadside through the lungs/heart except the partition which was through the shoulder and lungs.The partitions we're excellent but very expensive. 

This year for the early doe season I tried the plain jane Remington Core Lokt 100 gr. PSP. They sighted in the best group I've ever shot with my Remington 700. I shot a doe at 75 yards broadside through the lungs and had total pass through with an excellent, short blood trail. I was very impressed, and will continue to use them. 

Seems like you really get a lot of bang for your buck with the Core Lokts.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

GuppyII said:


> Barnes vor-tx in 85 gn. Its twice the cost of the cheap stuff but its worth it. I bought my boy a new 243 last week, he will practice with handloads and cheap stuff but sight in and be ready with the Barnes.


If these shoot well in your gun, they are fantastic on deer. I have shot 3 deer with my Sako Forrester 243 using this ammo, and they have all been down within 20 yards.


----------

